

750,000 lost jobs? The dodgy digits behind the war on piracy (2008) - alexkay
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2008/10/dodgy-digits-behind-the-war-on-piracy.ars

======
jufemaiz
Uhoh, someone actually paused to ask the right questions.

Stats, stats and damned lies.

As with everything, I want to be able to follow the source. If you don't know,
don't quote :\ (that the media feeds on this stuff with out asking the
questions Ars has in this article is even worse).

------
agentultra
_And we're making policy on the basis of our ignorance._

Isn't that what politics is all about?

